# Udruga RODA > Samofinanciranje – Rodina rasprodaja >  Danas dijelimo šifre za rasprodaju

## puntica

tu sve piše
http://roda.hr/article/read/rodina-r...ece-i-opreme-4
počinjemo u podne, prijavite se što prije :Grin:

----------


## spajalica

ko prije njegova djevojka bi se reklo

----------


## ivarica

mislim da se kaze ko prije njemu dvije, ali kod nas to ne vrijedi  :Smile:

----------


## spajalica

to sam prvo natipkala
pa sam otisla na djevojku  :Laughing:  da ne bude poslije ma ona stalno radi tipfelere

----------


## puntica

jeste u niskom startu?  :Grin: 

još samo 2 minuteeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee tik tak tik tak  :Laughing:

----------


## spajalica

i kreceeeeeeeeeeeee

----------


## puntica

već je preko 150 prijava  :Shock:

----------


## puntica

250 prijava u 15 minuta  :Shock:

----------


## spajalica

bome preko 230  :Shock:  :Shock:

----------


## mala-vila

a koliko ima sifri?

----------


## Willow

a ja se uopće nisam uspjela prijaviti jer nam na poslu znaju zablokirati stranice "zabavnog" sadržaja, tu spada i Roda   :Sad:

----------


## puntica

> a ja se uopće nisam uspjela prijaviti jer nam na poslu znaju zablokirati stranice "zabavnog" sadržaja, tu spada i Roda


obrazac za prijav nije na rodinim stranica nego na google docsima
nažalost, neki poslodavci i to blokiraju  :Sad:

----------


## Willow

moj spada u takve  :Sad: 
ništa, drugi put moram organizirati pojačanje...

----------


## ninik

> moj spada u takve


i moj  :Sad:

----------


## ana.m

> i moj


to sam si točno mislila, iako ja nisam ni pokušavala obzirom da mi ne treba.

----------


## Sek@

Koliko šifri se uopće podijeli za jednu rasprodaju?

----------


## spajalica

ukupno imamo 280 sifri, dio je samo za tzv. velike stvari
unaprijed dijelimo 15 sifri za nase volonterke koje sudjeluju u samoj pripremi rasprodaje i za clanice koje takodjer rade na raspordaji.

----------


## Sek@

Još nisam dobila nikakvu obavjest o dobivanju ili nedobivanju šifre. Kad se mogu obavijesti očekivati !!!

----------


## ivarica

do petka(danas) u 23.59 ako postujemo rok
a uvijek ga postujemo

----------


## danchi74

nisam dobila šifru, žalosna sam, tugujem jer baš imam lijepu ljetnu robicu.

----------

